# What To Feed Juvi Mac



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

Im wanting to get a juvi mac. What do you feed these little guys?


----------



## Hollywood3288 (Oct 17, 2010)

I have always feed mine flake,bloodworms,platties when under 2" then switching to chunks of fish fillets and pellets when over 2".


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Hollywood3288 said:


> I have always feed mine flake,bloodworms,platties when under 2" then switching to chunks of fish fillets and pellets when over 2".


Sounds like a pretty good diet to me.


----------



## random (Jul 12, 2006)

Im feeding my 3" ruby red spilo, carnivore sinking pellets cut in half and pieces of tilapia.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Frozen bloodworms, brine, jumbo daphnia,krill, pellets sinking & floating.blackworms, trout worms,halfs of silversides,fillets. At a inch they should be eating whatever your planning on feeding. If its to big dice/cut it up. Skip the flakes!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I've been trying to get mine on some carnivore sticks aswell but not interested.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Have you tried breaking them up ******?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Nah and I'm actually going to be adding 4 more from the original group of ten that winkyee had.

They are doing well but still settling in I think. Yesterday when I added the tilapia pieces which were bite sized they all came forward and grabbed a piece and then all of em spit it out at the same time, it was pretty funny actually. They are actually attempting to go for the food now so it's just a matter of time.

My lil One incher has been hitting the tilapi nicely though, he eats every third day


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Sweet.macs are aggressive eaters. IMO macs are THE most aggressive piranha out there. They're very brave at even tiny sizes & seems their aggression only grows with each inch.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I agree, the best p i ever owned was my first mac. He was always ready to fingerchase and even the slightest movement in the room he was in would make him twitch.

These ten macs and the lil one incher I found are the first ones I've seen in my area other than my old one so I just had to have them


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Holy-sh*t! We agree on something. Lmao!


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

I want that little one incher!!! Lol

Post some pictures of the little guy and his tank, does he chase your finger?


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

i also fed my mac frozen blood worms till he was about 2" now pellets and chunks of white meat fish


----------

